# What cockroach is this?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, looks to be oriental type. They love leafs and big piles of leafs.


You can try to diy with pesticides, eliminate leafs, etc. but they breed fast. Depending on how bad the infestation is, sometimes a bug guy or gal will have to be called. They have the controlled juice we the average homeowner can not purchase at the big box stores


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Sure looks like an oriental cockroach.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think they prefer it outside, not in your house. You disrupted their hiding places. Maybe with time they will find new places. They do serve a purpose outside.


----------



## MichaelMinix (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes . It is an oriental cockroach.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

call border patrol.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

If you want to get rid of them quick just spread some Niban or Intice10 granular bait in the window wells or around outside wherever you are seeing them.


----------



## Yeasing Arafat (Sep 3, 2019)

Nobody was troubled by among the world. Common, commonest that we have a tendency to tend to stand live many individuals use to the cockroaches unfold. Many varieties of cockroaches out there among the world, however, four or 5 varieties of cockroaches unit commonest. There unit roach, cockroach, roach, and Brown Band insect.


----------

